# It IS A Desease - Continual Upgrade XL7



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I do love how my 06 (Marlin XL7) has finally come in to its own with my load work.  Had one real awesome group, you know, that group every now and then that you never duplicate again, but it is a for sure "WOW!" group, but you keep getting close to it because of the good load you found that the rifle likes. Yet, it is not enough! Got to do more! Time to tinker again! UPGRADE TIME!

I will be putting a new scope FX II 36mm LR Duplex on it and changing to Warne rings the DNZ are just to ugly, I can't do it.

Also, after knowing of a person who reduced his average group size with his different loads with his Marlin XL7 by putting a new laminated wood stock on his Marlin XL7, I will do the same. So, this coming week I have a new wood (laminated) stock Prairie Hunter coming from Boyd's (finished - drop in) like my acquaintance did with his 30-06 XL7 and it fit perfect and it allows the barrel to free float.

Leupold FX II 6x36mm LR Duplex









Warne Rings 









Boyd's Prairie Hunter (finished drop in - color Nutmeg)


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I have already given some thought to the 1/2 pound weight of the Warne bases and mounts and decide to go with these weavers for low mounting and light weight and put the Leupold on. These are the same kind of mounts and rings I had on this rifle with the Redfield and had no problems with recoil or movement of the scope so I will go with them. Only thing left is to wait for the stock to come in.










As stated in my article when doing a comparison with entry level rifles, I indicated that you do not need to customize the rifle because it is cheaper in most cases to just go purchase another one. Well, I got bored and since I am in between some projects, I decided to mess around with this Marlin. Of course this Marlin XL7 really shoots good and this messing around might cause it to shoot worse and if it does I can return it to its original state since I am not adding anything that is permanent.  Just having some fun playing.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Pictures tomorrow morning (Friday) I think it really looks good.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Are you going to skim bed it also? It might help in getting a little tighter groups. It's like building a house on sand vs on bed rock. It insures a solid foundation. It's always nice when a sound plan comes together like a well oiled machine.

xdeano


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks sharp! Now how about them groups?

xdeano


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Will shoot it soon. I am very proud of how this turned out. This does not look like or feel like a 349.00 rifle (now 446.00 rifle) and even feels and look like a 600.00 rifle. I had better light and was able to take more representative pictures that are very close to what the rifle actually looks like in person. I hope you enjoy these shots of my Marlin XL7 in a Boyds laminated stock with a Leupold FX II 6x36mm LR Duplex. Yes, I am happy with this.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Weighed it on a digital scale and it is only 8.2 pounds just to cool man.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I went to shoot this morning but did not have my top 180gr CT BR load, I had shot all them up. I did have some 180gr CT BT loads using H414 that I was going to shoot before the stock change to see if I could get the velocities I was looking for by working up to a max load and got more than I expected. This load is just below max but extraction easy and primers and brass looking good.

Well, I am encouraged with this new stock and if I back off of this load a half grain, I just might have even better accuracy results but this is not bad especially considering my velocities. I it does kick just a tad harder with the Boyds, but nothing that is a problem at all, I just notice that it did. Yep, I think I really have a dandy and including the Boyds stock without tax I spent 446.00, not bad for what I have and how it performs. This will be fun come hunting season.

180gr CT BT, Hornady brass, H414, Fed 210 match primers, moving 2849fps (YES! that is right) with a 22" barrel.



















Zero is 240 being 2.94" at highest point in flight at 132-138yds


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I have made my final load adjustments. My previous load is to hot and my velocities tell me this even though I am not having brass or primer issues and ejection is easy.

I am interested in three things. 
1. The life of my rifle.

2. The extended life of my brass.

3. The quality of my load's extreme spread and deviation, so that my down range accuracy will be consistent at longer ranges.

I have reduced my load of H414 and I am now achieving still good accuracy, low extreme spread and deviation at 2752fps (adjustment to 2772fps). Since my chronograph is 15' from my muzzle I always add 20fps to my chronographed velocity adding accuracy to my calculations for down range LR Duplex settings. Doing this has always proven more consistent with my initial calculations with only minor adjustments down range when practicing to make sure I am on target at 300, 400 and 500yds.



















Adjusted zero - 2.5" high at 100yds for a zero of 230yds with 2.81" highest point in bullet path from 126-134yds


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

looks good. pretty decent ES/SD numbers.

xdeano


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, except for practicing to make sure my LR Duplex is hitting at 300, 400, and 500 it is ready for this coming season,


----------

